# oil to use?



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

I am currently using 20w-50 in my 56 lo-boy cub. I have a lot of it as I use it in my trucks. It seems to be doing ok. I live in northwest Wa where our winters are not too bad. What am I risking by using this oil and/or leaving it in all winter?


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

I cant see any harm of your using 20/50 oil year around in your climate. I personally use 30-weight oil in my (48-Cub) year around because it rarely gets below +25 here. Last year the lowest temp I remember was +31 degrees.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*20w-50 is just fine.*

It provides better compression and more viscosity than the lighter (easier draining) oils. For a hard-working/ tired engine, I think it would work just fine. I actually use it in my 92 farm pickup and it works jsut great for me!!! 

Just remember that the larger the gap between the numbers in an oil grade the less likely it will perform well --- 20w/50 compared to 5w/40 --- plus it will wear quicker etc. 

Have fun!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't think 20W-50 would be any problem. I use SAE30 in mine but they stay tucked in a nice dry shed all winter, only the new expensive ones go out in the cold .


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks fellas. I thought it wouldn't be a problem., just had to ask. I changed the oil and filter last week and noticed how tiny the oil port was in the bolt that goes through the filter and was concerned with oil being able to flow in cold weather.


----------

